# Buying a new camera ?



## horse2292 (Apr 26, 2012)

Budget $1000 

Use: action shots of youth football between 50-70 yards away. Youth wrestling indoors with sometimes poor lighting. Youth baseball also 50-70 yards range. And general use. 
Was looking at either a Cannon or Nikon but not stuck on either one. Any good walk in stores in NW Georgia area you would recommend.

Thanks


----------



## cre8foru (Apr 26, 2012)

If your gonna shoot action shots I would get a 35mm. They are just a lot faster than point and shoot cameras and you can add lenses later as you need them. You cant go wrong with either brand you mentioned. As for purchasing one, Bestbuy runs good deals and they usually have some good selections. They also usually have an 18 months same as cash option.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 26, 2012)

The Canon T3i with a 18-135 mm lens Kit for just a little over $1100 ....

A ....DSLR  is what I think cre8foru is talking about when he said "35mm" not a point and shot ....not a 35mm film camera...


----------



## horse2292 (Apr 26, 2012)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Canon+E...99179000050014&st=Top5DSLR_06262011&lp=3&cp=1

What is the difference in the T2 and T3


----------



## cre8foru (Apr 26, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> The Canon T3i with a 18-135 mm lens Kit for just a little over $1100 ....
> 
> A ....DSLR  is what I think cre8foru is talking about when he said "35mm" not a point and shot ....not a 35mm film camera...



YeS... DSLR. Thats the,  "old school" photographer in me. LOL


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 27, 2012)

Go to Canon USA web site... it will allow you to compare up to three camera at the time.... it would be easier to look there than for me to try type out the differences...

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consu...are=0901e0248034b1f3&compare=0901e024802744d1


----------



## quinn (Apr 27, 2012)

if it was me I would do alittle research and get a couple of choices.then go on craigslist and look for the best deal in your budget.it has worked out great two times for me.you just have to be alittle picky.if it sounds to good to be true,or the wording sounds like broken english I pass.i like a phone number and a picture of the item not a image off the web of one.if you see one you want act quickly and be prepared to go get it right then.i always check every couple of hours too,the good ones go quick!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 30, 2012)

To further research, you can go to www.dpreview.com and compare up to 3 cameras as well - and it will compare independently ACROSS brands (i.e., allow you to compare a Nikon body vs a Canon body).  

For example - here is a comparison of the Canon Rebel T2, Canon Rebel T3, Nikon D7000, and Nikon D800e.  
http://www.dpreview.com/products/co..._d7000&products=nikon_d800e&sortDir=ascending 

For action (sports) shots in low light, you really want a "modern" camera body that has excellent low-light capability (i.e., good high ISO performance with little "noise").  

Shooting youth baseball at the distance you say you want will require a lens in the 300 mm or longer range.

When possible, you will also want to use a tripod - don't get one with a traditional 3-way head; opt for a good ball head.

Any one of the 4 on the list will do fine.  Coupling that body with a high quality f/2.8 or f/4.0 lens will enhance the capability even further, but will get in your pocket further than you say you want to go...  

One thing you might do is look for a commercial photographer in your area who shoots kids sports and see what he would recommend for a DWC (Dad With Camera).  I've got a buddy that covers a couple of youth leagues, but he's all the way up in NC.

Good luck!


----------



## horse2292 (Oct 22, 2019)

Update. Using a Canon 70D 24-105 mm 4.0, 70-200 mm 2.8.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 22, 2019)

Nice!  Looks like it worked out great for you.


----------



## natureman (Oct 22, 2019)

horse2292 said:


> Update. Using a Canon 70D 24-105 mm 4.0, 70-200 mm 2.8.



Nice photos and camera gear.


----------

